# Desperate dogs in need of help



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Anybody in the Florida or Kentucky area that is willing to foster or adopt a catahoula?? There are two beautiful dogs that are literally a day away from being put down... even a short term foster would help. The one in Fl is a male, GORGEOUS red 1yr old crate trained doll. The one in KY is stunning blue eyed 8 month male. Please let me know if you know anyone who can help, and I will put you in touch with the appropriate contacts.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Where in KY? Northern KY and I might be able to find someone...


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Shelbyville!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

How much time does he have? My boyfriend is trying to work it out...


----------



## Max'N'MillersMomma (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm no where near close enough but I know my brother would take one in a heart beat.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

here is the KY boy.. his name is Lucius (i think), isn't he STUNNING?

arg sorry I can't get the pic up!!!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

For anyone who was wondering, I am working on getting the puppy form KY into either a home or a no kill shelter. I have a relative who is interested in him and a rescue that will be willing to take him if I cannot find him a home. I have talked to the shelter he is currently at and they said they will not put him to sleep as we are working on getting him out. Wish us luck, and keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

And you are absolutely amazing!!!
Were you able to get in touch with Janeen?


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got an email from the Shelby County Animal Shelter. Lucius is scheduled for a transport with another rescue Saturday. He is safe.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Apparently the Shelby County Animal Shelter has to put all the animals to sleep still in the shelter Friday at 5 pm. If anyone is anywhere near Shelbyville, KY, please consider adopting or fostering one of these animals desperately in need. Thank you.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you SO much for helping.

This is heartbreaking! http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...terid=KY139&tmpl=0&lat=&long=&preview=1&sort= anybody else want to save a life??????


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is freaking me out. I do not know how you rescue people do it. I know that I cannot save all of them. At this point I do not know if I can save any. It breaks my heart to look at them on petfinder and know that they do not get to run and play like every dog deserves to. It is killing me. I applaud those of you who do this on a regular basis.

Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Are they going out of business? Why are they putting them all to sleep? This is heartbreaking. 



Oh no! I just realized that you meant LAST Friday! Is it too late?


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately it is too late. I guess this shelter periodically euthanizes all the animals to make room for more or something. It is really sad. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Why would they euthanize _all_ of the animals? So all those animals on the website are no longer living? This is heartbreaking!  There are so many of them... I can't get over the fact that they would just euthanize them to start over.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Most of the animals on petfinder are still there. They had sponsors, so they were spared.


----------



## Pongo9974 (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a catahoula rescue who our shelter has worked with who is very willing to drive. You could try them.

We have a kill shelter here who won't let any rescued come in a spring their dogs!


----------

